# Medicine Cabinet Plan



## Twokamprs (Nov 12, 2012)

Can anyone direct me to a medicine cabinet plan. Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's one. Calls for pocket screws which I don't use. 









 







.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

This will give you a good start...
http://www.woodworkingcorner.com/medicinecabinet.php
http://www.thedesignconfidential.co...rniture-plans-build-3-drawer-medicine-cabinet
http://www.free-plans.com/cabinet-making/country-style-medicine-cabinet-plan/5564/
http://www.icanfixupmyhome.com/How_To_Build_Recessed_Medicine_Cabinet.html
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?search=medicine cabinet
http://www.free-woodworking-stuff.com/docs/plans/medicine-cabinet-plans.htm


----------

